# Victorian breeding groups setup



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello experts,

i will like to breed Pundamilia nyererei and Paralabidochromis chromogynos.
whats the idea male to female ratio?
whats the idea size of the fishes i should get? should i get the adults at 4 inches or small ones at 2 inches?
the tank housing them will be 35 gallons

can i mix breeding groups of Pundamilia nyererei and Paralabidochromis chromogynos in the same 35 gallon tank?

will they hybrid or kill each other?

thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Jonchor 
35 G is very limited for housing victoria's cichlids, they grow to 12-14 cm long and can become quite territorial and agressive in small volume, IF I was yu, I would try with one male and at least 4 females of each species, the both can be kept together because males and females of both are very differents from each others. I would take some young fishes to use them to live together and not adults that can be very nasty if the volume doesn't correspond to their needs. Some friends of mine did have sucess keeping P.nyererei ruty and H.sauvagei Mwanza so it's possible but yu'll have to look how the combo evoluate in time, if the males become too agressive then yu'll have to take a bigger tank.
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

samaki said:


> Some friends of mine did have success keeping P. nyererei ruty and H. sauvagei Mwanza so it's possible but you'll have to look how the combo evaluate in time, if the males become too aggressive then you'll have to take a bigger tank.
> xris


I agree that it might be possible ..... but that mix sounds a bit risky to me. Nyererei can be aggressive and chromogynos tend to be fairly passive in comparison. The chromogynos have long colorful finnage and if they get all bitten up, you won't get to see the full beauty of an incredibly beautiful fish. Be sure to keep a very close eye on this combination.

Kevin


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

I had 5 Pund. nyererei (2m/3f) and 3 Para. chromogynus (1m/2f) in a 38 gal. (36" long) tank. The nyererei dominated the chromogynus. They did not damage them but the chromogynus would not spawn until they were removed to my 55 gal (48" long) mbuna tank. The nyererei spawned continuously.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

malawimix said:


> but the chromogynus would not spawn until they were removed to my 55 gal (48" long) mbuna tank.


Sounds about right to me. Although most vics (nyererei included) spawn at an early age but many of us that have kept chromogynos have noticed that chromogynos tend to spawn when they are much older. That could also be the reason?

Kevin


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

StructureGuy said:


> malawimix said:
> 
> 
> > but the chromogynus would not spawn until they were removed to my 55 gal (48" long) mbuna tank.
> ...


Hard to say.....I got them in late August when they were only a little bigger than an inch. The male is now 3+ and the females a bit smaller. The females' tubes were dropped when they were in with the nyererei Mwanza but I never had one hold. I don't know if they were continually interrupted or what. The next time I saw an extended tube I pulled them out and added them to my mbuna tank and they spawned successfully within two hours.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks

i just noticed that Paralabidochromis chromogynos is under the IUCN red list
this may prove too hard to get them. i mean not allowed here.

is the Paralabidochromis sp. "red fin piebald" on the IUCN red list also?

thanks



johnchor said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> i will like to breed Pundamilia nyererei and .
> whats the idea male to female ratio?
> ...


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

A 35g tank sounds to small to me for even one species. The pundamilia need space to get away from each other, the males harass the females constantly. Anything less than 7-8 per pundamilia species and i always have beat up females. and at that rate they never spawn because they are not eating right and are always hiding somewhere.

My chromogynos have just breed and they are over 2" now. I would agree that they are late bloomers. So far not very prolific but i am hoping for better results.

The two species should go well with each other but i would suggest a 75g or bigger for the two groups. a 55g may work for a time but if you start to pull out females to hold the balance gets upset and the males tear them up when you put them back in. there are a few tricks you have to work out but it could work.


----------

